# proper way to brush



## T o d d

I use a pin brush with balls on the end to brush moose quickly and also to remove burs and other dirt, grass, etc objects that are on him. It doesn't appear to ruin his coat he likes it, and it removes the items quickly.

I also have a couple other brushes but this one works the best. It's not very long and is rather tight for a pin brush which may be why it works so well.


----------



## spoofan

I find that slicker brush works the best for me...including removing of matts.


----------



## cbrand

Is your dog in a pet trim or are you trying to grow show coat?

If your dog is in a pet trim, there is no reason you should have to brush every day. I only brush my trimmed dogs once a week (if that) or if they have picked up debris on the trail. If you are getting matts, then you might consider a shorter trim.

In general your grooming box should have the following:

Pin Brush without balls (balls=broken hairs)
Coarse slicker for getting down through thick coat
Fine slicker 
Poodle comb (wide tooth/wood handle)
Greyhound comb (this one keeps us honest)

Do you know how to line brush? If you don't you should have your groomer show you.

If we are talking about growing show coat, well that is a totally different conversation.


----------



## BFF

OH, C'mon Cbrand....You could make us a video to show how you line brush. I have seen legs done. I'm not real certain for the rest of the body. I suppose if it is short then it wouldn't really matter. Once I get my puppy, I will groom her myself. I had a fantastic groomer, but she has since retired.


----------



## T o d d

We keep Moose super short and the slicker is just a nightmare... if your dog is active and you don't do it daily the slicker will be near impossible. At least his has been my experience with a super active dog who also likes to lay on the carpet in 100+ positions and roll around playing with his tale, etc...

We have a poodle / greyhound type brush and I've used that to de-tangle him but rarely need too. We rarely brush too maybe once a week but again we keep him SUPER short.

Like was said before I think it depends on what the cut is what you are grooming him for, etc.

I`m not a prof. groomer so this is all my opinion and experience


----------



## cbrand

Blah! I'll make the line brushing video right after I get the "Leash Breaking" and "Teaching a Recall" videos done. :wink:

I did look on Youtube for a line brushing video but I didn't find a good one. There is one showing how to line brush with a Furminator but it really isn't true line brushing and a Furminator should NEVER be used on a Poodle.

I think it is best to have someone show you how to line brush. The problem most people have with brushing Poodles is that they run the slicker over the hair but they don't get down to the skin and the base of the hair. With line brushing you systematically work from one end of an area to the other. You brush one way in a line down to the skin getting all the tangles out and then brush that section of hair back the opposite way. Then you move forward a little at a time doing the same thing.


----------



## dlearyous

I've been curious about this too. I have a 4 month old mini with his puppy coat still. He likes to nibble my fingers or the brush (pin brush I guess) when I'm brushing him. I know I'm asking for trouble if I let him keep doing that, but I don't know how else to keep him still! I'm assuming he is nibbling because that is what puppies do. He'd show other signs if he was uncomfortable or it was hurting him, right?


----------



## Daddy123

cbrand said:


> Is your dog in a pet trim or are you trying to grow show coat?
> 
> If your dog is in a pet trim, there is no reason you should have to brush every day. I only brush my trimmed dogs once a week (if that) or if they have picked up debris on the trail. If you are getting matts, then you might consider a shorter trim.
> 
> In general your grooming box should have the following:
> 
> Pin Brush without balls (balls=broken hairs)
> Coarse slicker for getting down through thick coat
> Fine slicker
> Poodle comb (wide tooth/wood handle)
> Greyhound comb (this one keeps us honest)
> 
> Do you know how to line brush? If you don't you should have your groomer show you.
> 
> If we are talking about growing show coat, well that is a totally different conversation.


Thanks, I like to have his coat long but I won't be bringing him to any competition. I just love to brush him and I am learning to groom him. I got the poodle video from Super Styling Sessions with Jay and Sue (super nice to watch) and would love to get him with something like they do.

He's a 16 months miniature dark chocolate brown poodle. Lately his brown is getting lighter in color and I'm not sure if it's a coat change or if it's because I am damaging it.

I don't know what line brushing is. I assume it is when you brush by small layers?

Anyhoo thanks for all your replys


----------



## highhorse

I don't think brushing should affect the colour of your brown poodle's coat. My little girl started out as dark brown and at 5 has now faded to cafe au lait. Her pedigree, for the first 4 generations, is made up of black and brown. On the fifth generation, looking at names such as "Silver Mystique". "Amber-lite" and "Touch of Gold", she probably has apricot and silver at this stage. With these colours in the pedigree, it is not surprising that she faded. You could be looking at the same scenario in your dog's pedigree. Another reason might be that the hair has changed texture because it is now adult and not puppy hair.


----------



## cbrand

Oh oh....

I see that we are having a bigger conversation. I just always assume that people know. 1st... every poodle owner should have a grooming table. Period! You bought a coated breed and even if you never plan to groom your own dog, you still need to have one for in between groom touch ups or whatever. You can make your own or buy one and most grooming tables have fold up legs so you can store it in a closet like a card table.

It is much easier to teach a Poodle correct grooming habits on a table.

A poodle needs to be taught from the beginning, 4 months is not too early, to lie on its side on a grooming table and lay its head down for brushing. Basically, you lay them down and say, "Rest." If they try to get up, then you press them back down (gentle) and calmly say, "Rest." The big thing is that you can't let them up, even if they fight you. Since they are Poodles, they will very quickly learn to lie there quietly. 

A Poodle needs to learn from the beginning to stand quietly on a table. If they dance around, they can fall off and seriously hurt themselves. Or worse for a Poodle, you could shave off the wrong area or trim incorrectly. (OK... kidding!!!)

People who are going to groom their own Poodles should also get a chin rest. These hook onto the table and allow a poodle to rest its head while stand or lying in a sphinx position. 

Finally, I NEVER allow my Poodles to mouth me at any time and especially not when I am grooming them. If a Poodle put his mouth on me, that would get the big "THAT WILL DO!" and a very stern look from me.


----------



## BFF

That's some great info Cbrand, especially like the (just kidding) part. Poodles do like to look good. I'm sure it will help me get my pup used to being groomed the right way. I figure I am the one that needs the most training. I found this video. Is this line brushing? I have heard it more like you described as brushing in sections.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-gnty2BrWQ


----------



## cbrand

Yep... that video is about right but I go both directions. When I think about it and doing a leg, I would start at the top, brush a section down and then brush it back up towards the body. Then next section, brush down and then brush up... moving in a line as you go so that you don't miss any areas.

Ok... this forum is far too interesting. I have to go and start grooming my dogs for Friday's Specialty.


----------



## Bella's Momma

This is a good thread. Any grooming table recommendations for ones that fold up? Our groomer gave me a handout basically saying the floor is their play space so I can't expect her to sit still and just be brushed there. Right now we're doing the hit or miss brushing and she wiggles about. Generally one side gets a good brushing.

I have a slicker, a poodle comb and a finishing brush and don't really know which I should be using at which time so I just keep mixing it up. I could swear the breeder said the bigger wooden brush (now I'm told 'finishing brush'), then slicker then comb. I think groomer said slicker then comb then finishing brush!


----------



## AgilityIG

I use a pin brush and a fine/course comb - both from Chris Christensen - I LOVE LOVE LOVE their stuff - shampoo and conditioner is awesome too - here's their link:

http://www.chrissystems.com/

I keep Vinnie pretty short, but do try to brush him daily as I want him to learn good habits - not just grooming, but having all parts of his body handled without protest. I think it helps to have a routine - Since he is in a pet clip, I just use the pin brush - start at his rear legs, tail, body, front legs, neck/chest and then top knot. It sure helps to have him up on the table too - gets him up to my height and I'm not scrunching over. :biggrin:


----------



## dlearyous

He did much better tonight. I gave him a stern no once or twice and the nibbling stopped, but then he licked the heck out of my toes, lol. Guess he figured he'd return the favor. I'll have to try using the counter I have in the laundry room for brushing once I get that cleared off (which is always supposed to be clear, but clutter just seems to gather there!).


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Here is a link to step by step line brushing instructions:

http://www.angelfire.com/trek/lindonlooniebin/linebrushingdemo.html

The pictures are not the best quality... but you kinda get the idea.

(PS: to continue to the next page hit the blue "establishing the first line continued" at the bottom of the page & keep hitting the button till you get to "finished product")


----------



## spoofan

AgilityIG said:


> I use a pin brush and a fine/course comb - both from Chris Christensen - I LOVE LOVE LOVE their stuff - shampoo and conditioner is awesome too - here's their link:
> 
> http://www.chrissystems.com/
> 
> I keep Vinnie pretty short, but do try to brush him daily as I want him to learn good habits - not just grooming, but having all parts of his body handled without protest. I think it helps to have a routine - Since he is in a pet clip, I just use the pin brush - start at his rear legs, tail, body, front legs, neck/chest and then top knot. It sure helps to have him up on the table too - gets him up to my height and I'm not scrunching over. :biggrin:


Which slicker brush out of their line up would you recommend?
Gunther's hair is very,very thick and fairly coarse.


----------



## AgilityIG

You should email them and ask - they are great about getting back to you with advice. I don't use a slicker brush on Vinnie - just a pin brush or a comb. They recommended that I get the 20mm oblong pin brush for him and I also got the fine/course comb. Here's the brush that I have:

http://www.chrissystems.com/brushes.htm (down a ways on the left)


----------



## spoofan

AgilityIG said:


> You should email them and ask - they are great about getting back to you with advice. I don't use a slicker brush on Vinnie - just a pin brush or a comb. They recommended that I get the 20mm oblong pin brush for him and I also got the fine/course comb. Here's the brush that I have:
> 
> http://www.chrissystems.com/brushes.htm (down a ways on the left)


Thank you.
I will do that.


----------

